
Facebook Platform, One Year Later - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/24/facebook-platform-one-year-later/
======
swombat
As someone who has developed FB apps, I have to agree, and add that not only
are most users (myself included) jaded to the Facebook Apps and their diarrhea
of invitations and notifications, but facebook app developers themselves are
wary of trusting facebook with their time, effort, etc.

There's a few reasons: \- The main point of developing a facebook app was to
reach a lot of users very quickly and cheaply. Now that Facebook has
mercilessly nerfed all the viral features of applications, is there any point
in tying your app to FB? \- The FB platform has proved notoriously unreliable
and requiring constant tweaking and oversight by app developers to keep their
apps working with the latest backwards-incompatible changes that FB brought
in. \- The FB platform features themselves have fairly often been unreliable,
with the standard error displayed to users blaming the application developers
even when it was facebook's fault (e.g. when they broke their own FBJS)

These and many things mean that myself and a number of people I know who used
to develop FB apps would not consider doing so in the future.

